# low wattage plant tank.... IT CAN B DONE



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

only 80 watts running for 12 hours a day with no co2... So far so good, its been up for 6 months now. Minus a few plants that dident make, these are whats growing... Any suggestions on what else I could do with the tank would be great. Its all South American community tank.... Ray, Discus, apistos, Rams...

thanks fellas and just wanted to share...

JK


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks great, man. I don't know what you are doing, so I can't give any suggestions.. lol 
If the plants have been doing good for 6 months, why mess with it?

However, I do have some really nice emersed grown Cryptocorynes I could sell you for it. They are low light plants, and look nice. Just a thought. More info on that in another thread in here.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

Tank looks great. I plan on doing something similiar in a 150.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks fellas... Dippy just saw your thread on the crypto's... man they look great! they really took off... i am interested in a few of those. Let me know


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PM me on what kind, how many, and what sizes u want, I'll hook u up. I only ship on saturdays tho, I can't get to the post office in time during the week with work.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks rChan.... Dippy I will PM u later...


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

looks great. try some anubias-- they'd grow in your desk drawer.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks real nice. Keep up with the good work.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DAMN! That is a nice looking tank! What is in there...fish wise?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Curley said:


> only 80 watts running for 12 hours a day with no co2... So far so good, its been up for 6 months now. Minus a few plants that dident make, these are whats growing... Any suggestions on what else I could do with the tank would be great. Its all South American community tank.... *Ray, Discus, apistos, Rams...
> *
> 
> thanks fellas and just wanted to share...
> ...


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

that ray is so cool. how big is it and what type?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> only 80 watts running for 12 hours a day with no co2... So far so good, its been up for 6 months now. Minus a few plants that dident make, these are whats growing... Any suggestions on what else I could do with the tank would be great. Its all South American community tank.... *Ray, Discus, apistos, Rams...
> *
> 
> thanks fellas and just wanted to share...
> ...


[/quote]
I'm retarded


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

interesting...


----------

